# Chuck Roasts (SV Pulled Beef)



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2021)

*Chuck Roasts (SV Pulled Beef)*​



We finally got some Beef at decent prices, during this Pandemic, so I had to buy a bunch!
I did one @ 2.34 LB, on sale for $2.99, and I had 2 more to save, so I got them ready. 
I put a packet of Lipton's Beefy Onion on both sides of the meat, into the bags, and sealed them up.
That was back in January, and now it was time to turn them into some awesome Tender Pulled Beef.
Then Both Bags into the SV @ 165° for 30 hours. Just right for Pulling Beef.

I’ll fill in what we did, above each Pic below.


Thanks for stopping By,

Bear


Two Chuckies fresh out of My Sous Vide:  (Left one was kinda small)







Fell apart while pulling them out of Bags with Tongs:






One Meal for each of us, before pulling Beef for "Hot Roast Beef Sammies":






Need some Steak Fries for second night's Supper:






Building Sammy with  Gravy first, then bread, then Gravy & Meat






Then another slice of Bread & More Pulled Beef:






Then more Gravy on top of Sammy and also Gravy on the Fries:






Another View of Bear's Second Night's Supper:






Another night's Supper was Pulled Beef with Horseradish Sauce on 2 rolls, with Melted Cheese on top, and Pickle Chips on the side:


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2021)

My kind of meals right there . All look great .


----------



## sandyut (Aug 9, 2021)

Look great Bear!  Love Chuckies!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow another group of nice meals.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 9, 2021)

I haven't used the  Lipton's Beefy Onion in quite a while.... I don't know why because it's good on chuck and pork butt too.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2021)

Great looking meals John! Open faced RB sandwiches are one of my all time favorite meals. Steak fries with gravy? Uh...yeah sign me up!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes sir bear, they all look fantastic!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks great Bear, my kind of meals there!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 9, 2021)

Now that all looks great!  Love the Gravy on the Taters as you know.  That Pulled looks tender and delicious on all three meals.  Great job.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 9, 2021)

Looking good, Bear!
For as long as I can remember I made sandwiches from the pulled apart beef from a pot roast.
A pile of beef on a bun with a drizzle of juice. Yeah, man!


----------



## robrpb (Aug 9, 2021)

Some good looking meals there Bear.

Rob


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 9, 2021)

looks great!! I love good tender chuck cooked any method.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> My kind of meals right there . All look great .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




sandyut said:


> Look great Bear!  Love Chuckies!



Thank You Sandy!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 9, 2021)

There you went and dunnit Bear! Now I need some pulled chuck. Looks amazing. Nice work all around. Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow another group of nice meals.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




thirdeye said:


> I haven't used the  Lipton's Beefy Onion in quite a while.... I don't know why because it's good on chuck and pork butt too.



Thank You Thirdeye!!
Yup using Beefy Onion was a Great Tip I got from Chopsaw, about 2 years ago!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I haven't used the  Lipton's Beefy Onion in quite a while.... I don't know why because it's good on chuck and pork butt too.


I also mix it in with ground beef for burgers, flavors nicely.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Yes sir bear, they all look fantastic!



Thank You Jim!!
And For the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking meals John! Open faced RB sandwiches are one of my all time favorite meals. Steak fries with gravy? Uh...yeah sign me up!



Thank You John!!
My favorite too---Since I was about 5 years old.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks great, as usual, Bear.  Not sure if you are a fan, but being less than 1000 miles from Buffalo  if you haven’t already, you might try a variation of beef on weck  … my favorite Sammy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Bear, my kind of meals there!



Thank You Justin!!
Definitely one of my favorites!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Now that all looks great!  Love the Gravy on the Taters as you know.  That Pulled looks tender and delicious on all three meals.  Great job.



Thank You Mike!!
Here's how you know this is good!!
I can make a Chucky into a Prime Rib-like thing, by SVing it at 131° for 48 hours, but I still make More Chucks like this for Pulled Beef!!!
That's Proof!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Looking good, Bear!
> For as long as I can remember I made sandwiches from the pulled apart beef from a pot roast.
> A pile of beef on a bun with a drizzle of juice. Yeah, man!




Thank You Mose!!
Me too--The love started 70 years ago!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Some good looking meals there Bear.
> 
> Rob




Thank You Rob!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Some good looking meals there Bear.
> 
> Rob




Thank You Rob!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> looks great!! I love good tender chuck cooked any method.




Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> There you went and dunnit Bear! Now I need some pulled chuck. Looks amazing. Nice work all around. Like




Thank You Edge!!!
And Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Looks great, as usual, Bear.  Not sure if you are a fan, but being less than 1000 miles from Buffalo  if you haven’t already, you might try a variation of beef on weck  … my favorite Sammy!




Thank You!!!
I had it years ago, and enjoyed it.
The problem around here would be finding Kummelweck Rolls.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!!
> I had it years ago, and enjoyed it.
> The problem around here would be finding Kummelweck Rolls.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Same here … I’ve taken to making my own … sometimes short cutting and just applying salt and caraway to a good hard roll or Brioche bun.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2021)

browneyesvictim
 ---


 kilo charlie
 ---
Thank You for the Likes Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin1230
 ---


 kruizer
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2021)

mike243
 ---


 kempshark
 ---
Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---

F
 Fat Old Guy
 ---
Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 26, 2021)

Great looking meal as always Bear.  I'd stand outside in line for a plate like that, even in our SC heat and humidity, shade, or no shade?! 
John


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Great looking meal as always Bear.  I'd stand outside in line for a plate like that, even in our SC heat and humidity, shade, or no shade?!
> John




Wow!!
Thanks a lot, John!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

